

Idea for Security Bounty Program - dpweb

Simple way to have people test security of your server file system.<p>1. BTC address has 100BTC. (or whatever is appropriate &#x2F; to however your stuff is)    
2. Private key is put in a plain text file on the server.    
3. Have people go at it!<p>Hi everybody, our server address is 10.x.x.x. There is a BTC private key with 100BTC in a text file called private.txt in the &#x2F;root directory.
======
detaro
Also known as a bitcoin piñata:
[http://ownme.ipredator.se/](http://ownme.ipredator.se/)

